# Amplificadores clase D



## juanfrancosorin (Jun 19, 2006)

Hola:
Alguien conoce alguna pagina donde exista buena información en lo posible completa sobre los amplificador clase d que según me contaron son muy utilizados en los home theatre y alguna pagina donde tengan circuitos de estos


----------



## ejtagle (Jul 14, 2008)

Hace un tiempo estuve en ese tema; para aquellos que les interesa, podrán encontrar la explicación y 2 amplificadores funcionales Clase D diseñados y probados por mí. Cualquier cosa, pregunten, y les puedo aclarar un poco más el funcionamiento de los mismos  

Acá los documentos ...


----------



## luis felipe pineda (Oct 7, 2008)

revise el amplificador y me parece que la frecuencia de operacion es de 1.5 Mhz. Solo tengo que añadir que me gustaria cambiar el driver para trabajar con mosfet de canal N Solamente. Si alguien me puede ayudar al respecto


----------



## ejtagle (Dic 4, 2008)

Bueno... hay varias formas... Si realmente tenés ganas, talvez, la más sencilla sea usar un driver integrado, tal como el IR2110. La calidad del audio obtenible es bastante buena, pero no tanto como la versión que yo había publicado en el foro... el IR2110 tiene un tiempo muerto (entre encendido de los mosfets) mayor que la versión transistorizada, lo que aumenta ligeramente la distorsión del amplificador... Aún así, va a ser mejor que un amplificador integrado... Enfin, para aumentar la potencia habrá que sacrificar en algo la calidad del sonido. Hay algunas otras formas de hacer ésto, con la que se puede mejorar la calidad hasta casi la de la versión del foro, pero es mucho más complejo,y bastante más trabajoso de hacer funcionar... Por eso te paso ésta: En el simulador funciona perfectamente... pero yo no la he armado...   

Enfin, suerte, sé que esta versión funciona (porque alguien que conozco SI la armó), pero, queda en tus manos !

PD:La masa va tomada entre ambas fuentes de alimentación, y NO donde está dibujada. La necesito donde está dibujada para poder simular el circuito con el IR2110.


----------



## einstein (Dic 27, 2008)

ejtagle dijo:
			
		

> Hace un tiempo estuve en ese tema; para aquellos que les interesa, podrán encontrar la explicación y 2 amplificador funcionales Clase D diseñados y probados por mí en http://www.psicofxp.com/forums/electronica.149/744743-potencias-digitales.html . Cualquier cosa, pregunten, y les puedo aclarar un poco más el funcionamiento de los mismos


hola ejtagle como te dije en el otro foro arme el que tiene el tl074 tengo un transformador que me da 50 v por rama y 10 amperes si le pongo puente de diodos se escucha distorcionado el audio si le pongo nadamas un diodo por rama se escucha mejor pero hace cortes o chasquidos al querer sacarle el maximo no se si sepas a que se deba lo arme conforme al digrama sin alterar nada solo agregue dos mosfets mas por lado penese que era eso y se los quite y sigue el mismo problema voya armar el martes de la semana que entra el que trae el lm 311 aber como me va


----------



## einstein (Dic 29, 2008)

me gustaria saber si ejtagle tiene por ahi algun digrama con mosfet solo de canal n para alcanzar unos 400 watts para levantar mis bajos no me imposta perder un poco de fidelidad ya que son para bajos y no se nota el de 200 watts ya lo arme y ese lo tengo en los medios y agudos y suena potente nadamas me faltan los bajos lo tengo con un amplificador de los que subio luciperro pero calienta mucho y el ventilador molesta el ruido y creo que con mosfet sonaria mas montruoso que es lo que quiero ademas de ganar menos calentamiento

pdt.se te agradece tu ayuda


----------



## FELIBAR12 (Dic 29, 2008)

einstein dijo:
			
		

> ejtagle dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tu fuente esta estabilizada con capacitores?  porque de ser asi con rectificador de onda completa se te sube a   +70.... - 70........ Por mas que un circuito sea lineal siempre las condiciones van a ser diferentes  puede ser por eso que tengas problemas. Pregunto (si tu fuente es estabilizada y si tienes dichos voltajes) como se comporta en cuanto a calor?


----------



## einstein (Ene 13, 2009)

hubo un pequeño mal entendido de mi parte el voltaje que me da es de 53 por rama ya rectificado sea con un solo diodo por lado o el puente de diodos y si esta estabilizada con capcitores de 4700 mf de 80 volts de hecho los uso en otros amplificador de transistores pero el amplificador que tiene el tl074 se escucha mal con el puente de diodos no se porque ni me puse a revizar mejor arme el que trae el lm311 y funciono mucho mejor, no hice la prueba con el puente de diodos porque era fin de año y ya  sabran...... lo unico fue que tube que poner una resitencia de 33k retroalimentando los transistores q1 y q2 por las baces tomando la retroalimentacion de la salida de los mosfet antes del inductor porque sin la resistencia se escuchaba muy feo y de calentamiento? le puse un disipador no muy grande que me encontre tirado entre mis cosas y frio todo el tiempo solo que la potencia todabia se me hace baja para lo que lo quiero ya que me fabrique mi centro de entretenimiento y busco algo para los bajos en mosfet,  porque el amplificador que uso es de transistores y calienta mucho,  tengo que poner un ventilador ademas el ucd creo que esta mas fabricado para medios hiend que para bajos ya que lei que ejatagle explico que la ocilacion es alta y para los bajos se nesecita que se mas baja. me gusto el diceño sencillo facil de construir y muy rendidor lo tengo trabajando en medios. si tubieras algo asi como estos proyectos sencillo ejtagle pero para bajos estaria estupendo y se te agradeceria asi completaria mi centro sin el molesto ruido del ventilador.
gracias por tus aportes y tu paciencia para explicar las cosas ya vi en el foro vecino todo lo que explicaste y a cuanta gente como yo le contestaste.
gracias


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Feb 25, 2010)

Buenas noches muchachos, no se si estara bien dejar esto en este tema pero como se trata de un clase D lo comparto aqui.

Se trata de un amplificador clase D stereo de 150W+150W con solo un chip, el TDA8950, este CI se encontraba en unas cabinas profesionales autoamplificadas, hasta entrada balanceada tiene. 

Saludos

PD: si esto se ve mal aqui, le pido el favor a un moderador que lo mueva a donde corresponda.


----------



## Raedon (Feb 26, 2010)

Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> Buenas noches muchachos, no se si estara bien dejar esto en este tema pero como se trata de un clase D lo comparto aqui.
> 
> Se trata de un amplificador clase D stereo de 150W+150W con solo un chip, el TDA8950, este CI se encontraba en unas cabinas profesionales autoamplificadas, hasta entrada balanceada tiene.
> 
> ...


 
Soy yo o leei mal, pero tiene un THD de 10%??? hummmm me quedo con el de Eduardo.....


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Feb 26, 2010)

Raedon dijo:


> Soy yo o leei mal, pero tiene un THD de 10%??? hummmm me quedo con el de Eduardo.....


 
En ningun momento pense en que se cambiaran a este, solo lo hice para que lo tengan como una segunda opcion para aplicaciones de baja tension de alimentacion.

Saludos.


----------



## mnicolau (Feb 26, 2010)

Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> En ningun momento pense en que se cambiaran a este, solo lo hice para que lo tengan como una segunda opcion para aplicaciones de baja tension de alimentacion.



No se olviden de este otro diseño de Eduardo tampoco...

Amplificador hi-fi 200W rms con dos mosfet

Excelente opción para potencias "menores" , barato y con componentes comunes.

Saludos


----------

